# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Birmingham, Al. Bluegrass Jam - Jan. 4th

## CoMando

Java & Jams First Sunday Bluegrass Jam 

Sunday, January 4thh
2:00 - 5:00 pm 

Java & Jams 
321 N. 20th St. 
Birmingham (Downtown) 

Some of Birmingham's best pickers will be there. 
Coffee, pastries, Beer, Wine, etc. 

Come on down and pick or just listen...and bring your friends.

All traditional bluegrass instruments welcome. 
(even banjos) :Smile: 

205 321-5282

----------


## CoMando

Let's get the year off to a good start. If you are in the B'ham area, come on out  and let's pick....remember that New Year's resolution to pick more... :Wink:

----------


## jpugh

this is obvioiusly old thread,
but anything else going on in town, besides 3rd thursdays at ghost train?

----------


## Guitfiddle Mike

Bump

----------


## Guitfiddle Mike

Any tips on this event??? Looking for my first jam!!!

Bluegrass Jam
Tuesday, March 20, 2018
6:00pm-9:00pm
Ghost Train Brewing Co., 2616 3rd Ave S, Birmingham, AL 35233, USA
Join us for an evening of cold beer & open pickin'. Bring your instruments and join the fun!

----------


## jpugh

Sorry so slow....YES! It’s great! I’ve recently moved to ATL, but it’s a great group and great folks! Hope you made it out there!
!

----------

